# Questions about bettas



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello! I think bettas are very very beautiful fish but I never had one. I'm wondering about what kind of special care do these fish need. I always see them separate from other fishes in the store, I know that he males fight between them all the time, but if I put a male betta in a community tank, like the one i'm starting, in witch i'm going to put a school of cardinal tetras, some kubotai and kuhli loaches, and dwarf gouramis, could anything go wrong?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The gourami and betta inhabit the same area so there may be issues there. Loaches should be fine. Theres a care sheet here, read up on it and if you have any more questions, just ask.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

would the betta attack the gourami??


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Most likely, yes. They would probably fight until one was near death, because bettas dont back down easily.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Shame... I think i'll pass the bettas in that case


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry. Yea it is a shame but you have to understand the basic instinct of the fish in the tank. You have two bubble nesters, both very territorial of their spot. Thats going to be two fish vying for the same general area. Bettas are great fish but in this case you have to choose one or the other.


----------

